# Selling Antiques



## debodun (Jul 11, 2019)

I am still trying to sell the contents of my parents house (well, actually it's my house now). My mom liked Japanese pottery and Depression glass and they WERE hot collectibles in the 1970s, but these days you can't give stuff like that away. Seems nobody is collecting anymore. The old collectors are dying off, the middle-aged people are downsizing and most of the young'uns just aren't interested in antiques which they see as old used junk. The people that do stop want things in mint condition and don't want to pay anything. Attached are some pics I took of my sale during our community-wide garage sale back in May. I still have most of it.


----------



## debodun (Jul 11, 2019)

more stuff


----------



## debodun (Jul 11, 2019)

last of it that was outside


----------



## debodun (Jul 11, 2019)

I had the most people stop on Friday. I think I finally found out why - the humidity made a letter fall off my sign. When I replaced it, not as many stopped.


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 11, 2019)

That's funny....


----------



## Uptosnuff (Jul 11, 2019)

I used to love looking at that kind of stuff.  Now, like everyone else, I just have too much of it.  Now that my daughter is living with us again, we are going through boxes and getting rid of stuff.  We just need to figure out what to do with it all.


----------



## Marie5656 (Jul 11, 2019)

*Have you been selling much?  Just wondering how your sales are going*


----------



## debodun (Jul 11, 2019)

Having a sale is a lot of work for an old lady living alone. I only have 2 or 3 a year. Sometimes I get a "good"customer that is willing to pay a fair market value for collectibles, or buys a quantity of items. For the most, it's a long weekend of sitting on the porch and watching the traffic go by.


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 11, 2019)

debodun said:


> Having a sale is a lot of work for an old lady living alone. I only have 2 or 3 a year. Sometimes I get a "good"customer that is willing to pay a fair market value for collectibles, or buys a quantity of items. For the most, it's a long weekend of sitting on the porch and watching the traffic go by.


 Deb, with all due respect you've told us all this a hundred times... and you're not that old either as far as I remember!!


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Jul 11, 2019)

I use to sell on Ebay a few years back. I did quite well. These days nothing is selling. My sister in law was in the antique business for quite a few years she said everything goes in cycles. I don't think it will come back in my lifetime though.


----------



## Marie5656 (Jul 11, 2019)

*Well, deb. Good luck. At least it gives you something to do.  My neighborhood does a neighborhood sale every couple years ago. Everyone sets up tables, one year kids sold lemonade.  Did not attract a lot of people, but several came.  I have never put anything out, but may do so the next time one is planned.  I have a lot of Rick's stuff I would like to part with*


----------



## Keesha (Jul 11, 2019)

debodun said:


> I had the most people stop on Friday. I think I finally found out why - the humidity made a letter fall off my sign. When I replaced it, not as many stopped.


Hahaha. Too funny.


----------



## debodun (Jul 12, 2019)

hollydolly said:


> Deb, with all due respect you've told us all this a hundred times... and you're not that old either as far as I remember!!


And the criticism starts again! And it's not respectful - this is why I distanced myself from this forum for a while. I am not back one day and the nit-picking begins anew.


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 12, 2019)

Oh dear I didn't mean for you to take it so badly!! I actually had wondered if you hadn't realised you'd posted those pictures before, and when you siad you were an 'old woman'' I was trying to cheer you up by commenting that ''you weren't that old''... ....  I'm sorry you're upset, I sincerely apologise..


----------



## debodun (Jul 12, 2019)

I posted feeling there may be new members since I was here last and hadn't seen my other messages. And you exaggerate about my posting hundreds of times about my house filled with antiques.


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 12, 2019)

debodun said:


> I posted feeling there may be new members since I was here last and hadn't seen my other messages. And you exaggerate about my posting hundreds of times about my house filled with antiques.


 If you're going to keep this going Deb, at least get what I said correct!!  I didn't say you'd posted ''hundreds'' of times..but you certainly have posted many times.. and the same stuff over and over!!  

I've apologised for upsetting you, but I think for your own sake you should just accept that!!


----------



## debodun (Jul 12, 2019)

hollydolly said:


> Deb, with all due respect you've told us all this a hundred times... and you're not that old either as far as I remember!!


----------



## StarSong (Jul 12, 2019)

Tried a yard sale one time - my hubs got peeved at a woman who tried to talk him down on a Little Tykes wagon. He told her, "Lady, I'd throw it in the trash before I sold it to you for that price."  
We decided it was best for everyone if we just donated our unwanted, but still useful possessions.  

I never understood the attraction of having or going to yard sales. If I want to pick in old junk I've got plenty of my own stuff to keep me occupied - no interest in adding to the collection. That said, I see lots of people at yard sales so it appears many find it worthwhile to both sell and buy.


----------



## Marie5656 (Jul 12, 2019)

*I just say, welcome back, deb.  Let us let the past stay in the past and move on.  *


----------



## debodun (Jul 12, 2019)

Garage sales are becoming passe with all the Internet shopping available and higher gas prices. In the 1980, if we advertised a sale starting at 9 am, people would be stopping around 7 am. Nowadays hardly anyone stops before 10:30 am and much fewer stop than 30 years ago.


----------



## RadishRose (Jul 31, 2019)

I wouldn't mind this old set up.


----------



## JustBonee (Jul 31, 2019)

debodun said:


> Garage sales are becoming passe with all the Internet shopping available and higher gas prices. In the 1980, if we advertised a sale starting at 9 am, people would be stopping around 7 am. Nowadays hardly anyone stops before 10:30 am and much fewer stop than 30 years ago.



Buying and selling is happening on Craigslist these days.


----------



## debodun (Aug 1, 2019)

Bonnie said:


> Buying and selling is happening on Craigslist these days.



Tried that, also. Not much interest and those that do respond never show up.


----------



## Liberty (Aug 1, 2019)

RadishRose said:


> I wouldn't mind this old set up.


Radish...love this - you are so right.  How elegant!


----------



## Trade (Aug 1, 2019)

debodun said:


> Tried that, also. Not much interest and those that do respond never show up.



I've had good luck with craigslist. I recently got a really good deal on a surfboard and I sold my Kayak on there. But when I sell stuff I price it to sell. I'm not looking to make a lot of money.


----------



## StarSong (Aug 1, 2019)

I've bought a few things via Craigslist, too.  I can shop on line for precisely what I want, know how much it will cost, and then go see it in person to verify that it's going to work for me.  Have gotten some excellent deals.  

My experience with CL shoppers is that many tend to be unreliable about showing up. That's why I give stuff away - I can't be bothered trying to squeeze a few bucks from something that is no longer of value to me.


----------



## debodun (Aug 1, 2019)

That's a big problem these days. With so much social aid like Welfare and the like, people are so used to getting things for nothing (or next to nothing). Some people try to shame me into giving them things (e.g. "I lost my job two years ago." or "I am single mom with six kids."). Am I responsible for what their life situations are? I've had people try to walk away with things. One time I confronted a woman that attempted a five-finger-discount. She said nobody should have to pay anything since it is stuff I don't want, or it wouldn't be outside the house.


----------



## Trade (Aug 1, 2019)

StarSong said:


> My experience with CL shoppers is that many tend to be unreliable about showing up. That's why I give stuff away - I can't be bothered trying to squeeze a few bucks from something that is no longer of value to me.



I did have one dude that didn't show when I was selling my Kayak. I was hoping that he would get back to me and try to reschedule because I was going to tell him that it wasn't for sale to him at any price now.


----------

